# Chausson welcome 28



## chrisgg90 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi,Going to look at one next week, was just wondering if anyone has one and can give an opinion on them. It will be used for Motocross and will carry to motocross bikes in the garage. Thanks


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi geraldandannie have a chauson canny mind which one and am sure edinburghcamper has just got one as well. He got his at Knowepark.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

I have the Welcome 85, same as Gerald. Compared notes at the 'global' and so far no complaints. I use mine a lot, over 8.5k miles since May 2007.

If you are going to carry m/bikes in the garage you may want to line the floor with metal sheet for protection, and check payload.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Hi geraldandannie have a chauson


Here I am!! 

Don't know much about the Welcome 28 itself, but we have a member called Humber-Traveller :: LINK :: who has one (saw it last weekend at the Global Rally).

As to Chausson, we love ours. For us, it has the right mix of style, quality, without being over-expensive. It's a sort of mid-range van. They're used a lot in France as hire motorhomes, so they have to be solid and reliable. They're well tested, each new design is taken up into the Pyranees to check their performance in the cold.

Enough of the advert :wink:

Gerald


----------



## chrisgg90 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the reply never went to see it as was told that he garage door wans't large enough to put bikes through.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

As mentioned previously you need to check the overall payload and also the weight on the rear axle, I suspect that you will be well over the limit on the rear axle one.
I believe that Rimor are the specialists for having vans that will carry motorbikes in a garage.


----------

